# This...is...SPARTA!!!



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

Maybe this part wasn't as historically accurate...


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.leasticoulddo.com/comic/20070312


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL that's funny!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 14, 2007)

I wonder how long it will be before Michigan State has this line piped in before their games?


----------



## green meanie (Mar 14, 2007)

Hehe. Nice.  :rofl:


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

green meanie said:


> Hehe. Nice.  :rofl:



*rubbing my eyes*

I don't believe what I'm seeing!!!   

How the heck are ya Green Meanie!  Welcome back!!   

Lovin' the mean green kitten


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## LawDog (Mar 15, 2007)

These are really good.     :lfao:


----------

